# Do orange hairs mean.......



## Getmelifted (Aug 18, 2009)

So on my budding plants the hairs are 70% orange.  Im going to let them bud for 2 more weeks.  ONce they are close to 100% orange does that mean the buds will not get any bigger?Im trying to get alil more weight out of them


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2009)

What?  did i miss something?  what  are  some details  ..m,ost  inportant  what  strain?  take care and be safe..hope someone will be able to help cuzz i  dont think i did..sorry:ciao:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2009)

Getmelifted said:
			
		

> So on my budding plants the hairs are 70% orange.  Im going to let them bud for 2 more weeks.  ONce they are close to 100% orange does that mean the buds will not get any bigger?Im trying to get alil more weight out of them



The color of the hairs has nothing to do with maturity.  You can only determine if a plant is ready to harvest by looking at the trichs with some kind of magnifying device--at least 30x.  The trichs go from clear to cloudy to amber.  You have a "harvest window" and don't want to harvest too early or too late.  You really should not just arbitrarily pick a date you decide to harvest.  As 4U said, we need more info.  How long have they been flowering?  Do you know the strain?  What kind/size lighting are you using?  Most people harvest when the trichs are a mix of cloudy and amber.  More cloudy trichs gives a more up high.  If you wait too long, the trichs turn black and die.


----------



## delacruz (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a 30x jewelers loupe and a 50 - 100x pocket microscope. If you look at your buds with at least 30x magnification you'll see what looks like little clear or amber mushrooms. I like to harvest when they are about 50/50 clear / amber. I think the rule of thumb is that if they are mostly clear at harvest you'll get a more cerebral head high. If they are mostly amber you'll get more of a narcotic couch lock stone.


----------



## Hick (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=18


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 19, 2009)

When looking at Trichomes and taking pictures, it is best to do it in natural daylight or you get a false image.

eace:


----------



## midnight_toker (Aug 19, 2009)

> When looking at Trichomes and taking pictures, it is best to do it in natural daylight or you get a false image.



unless you have your camera's white balance set to account for whatever lighting you are using.  Even outside in natural light, the color could be off.  Cameras usually "guess" the proper color temperature and most are wrong.  Without giving away too much personal info, let's just say I know an awful lot about this subject.  I'd recommend using your naked eye to judge the color and not pictures.  However, if you do not have good eyes/glasses/magnifier, then try to get the color temperature you are setting on your camera to match the light you have them in- including natural (which can vary from too blue to too yellow to too magenta to too green).

Or, you can take a picture and correct the color afterwards in a program for that.  But ya know, let's say the color balance was off and the trichs looked, say, greenish, could be just that the light was on the blue side and made the amber look greenish.  Would it be smarter instead to look for density- clear/cloudy/darkening?

I'm totally over thinking this one and I'm not even stoned.  I'm such a geek, he he.


----------

